# Nice Shooting



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:lol: Check this video out of this guy taking aim on a nice buck
http://www.wimp.com/e/luckyanimal/


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.wimp.com/luckyanimal/ 
This should be the correct link, Sorry


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

:sniper:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That is the funniest thing I've seen in a LONG time!!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

HAHA that was like me the first deer hunt trip in west virginia, there were so many deer there i used up 50 rounds opening day most of them were misses cause i wasnt experienced about 30 years back, it was all laughs until that big 12 point walked out and i missed


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

HaHa :sniper: Nice shootin tex :sniper:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

3 times?? :rollin: Thats some straight shootin'.


----------

